# Legoland & Disneyland during Thanksgiving?



## blr666 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it super busy?  How's the weather during that time of year?  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 27, 2007)

Theme parks are always busy when the kids are out of school.

www.wunderground.com

Anaheim Avg's for Nov. 27th - 72º/48º

Carlsbad Avg's for Nov. 27th - 62º/46º


----------



## Luanne (Dec 27, 2007)

I went to Disneyland once the day after Thanksgiving.  This was years (over 20) ago.  While the morning wasn't bad, by noon you could barely walk through the park.  Friends of my parents went on Thanksgiving Day thinking _no one_ would be there.  Boy, were they wrong.  Packed, packed, packed.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 4, 2008)

We do this a lot (we live in San Diego).  Weather is great (usually low 70s or high 60s and it practically never rains.  As for the crowds, Disneyland is busy!  But Legoland is usually fine at Thanksgiving and Xmas.  

We went 2 weeks before Thanksgiving to Disneyland thinking no one would be there but it was just as busy as the Thanksgiving trip 2 years ago!  The only time it's not busy at Disneyland is when it's pouring (about 2 days in Feb).

Katherine


----------



## blr666 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I figured it would be busy, but I was wondering if it would be miserable.  Back to the drawing board.  Thanks again.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't give up on it.  I don't think it's "miserable" at all.  You can go perhaps on Wednesday or Thursday (actual Thanksgiving day) and it should be fine.  Fri-Sun would be kind of crazy -- maybe Legoland would be better.

We now have season passes to Disneyland so we see the park a lot.  It can accomodate a tremendous number of people, now spread over 2 theme parks (CA Adventure is a big draw too).  The rides have the fast passes so you can strategize which popular rides the kids want to go on, get fast passes each hour, and not wait in line for those rides at all.  In addition, on busy days, they use all the "equipment" they have (on not so busy day, they run less boats/roller coaster cars, etc) so the lines are really not any longer than on a quiet winter day.

I wouldn't cancel.  The weather is gorgeous and there is lots to do.  It's 73 and sunny today!  Katherine


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I wouldn't cancel.  The weather is gorgeous and there is lots to do.  It's 73 and sunny today!  Katherine



You must be in about the only part of the state where it's nice.  We're getting hammered up in the Bay area.  And when I checked LA and Orange County it looked like they were getting rain as well.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 4, 2008)

Luanne said:


> You must be in about the only part of the state where it's nice.  We're getting hammered up in the Bay area.  And when I checked LA and Orange County it looked like they were getting rain as well.



As of right now, it's just cold and a bit windy where I live (Carson/Long Beach), but no rain yet.....but you can see it's coming! 

I too was surprised to see the sunny San Diego weather....but I am sure they are in for their little fair share of this little distraction.

Back to the OP question....I wouldn't get too afraid of Disneyland during Thanksgiving, while it will be busy, it's very festive and nice to be there during the holiday season.


----------



## charford (Jan 5, 2008)

We went to Disneyland on the Friday after Thanksgiving about 7 years ago. It was way past miserable! In fact, we were just in L.A. last week and my now 12 year old still talked about his experience as a 5 year old waiting for the Dumbo ride for 2 hours in the heat. It was wall to wall people walking through the park. 

I've been to Disneyworld many times. People talk about how crowded it is there. WDW  has nothing on how crowded it was at Disneyland the day after Thanksgiving.


----------

